# Ceado e37 or not....



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi

I was offered a Ceado e37 (5y, light use, burr change 5m ago for £400) and was wondering if it's worth while waiting until a e37s is grabbing my attention (and wallet...).

Im leaving a La San Marco SM95 behind...

Is that a reasonable price? Is this a real upgrade or is this just upgraditis?

Any help would be great .

Thorsten


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Price seems okay with recent burr change as they aren't cheap (~£100 if memory serves?).

A second hand Ceado e37s will likely cost almost double that and they don't come up for sale that often (one did sell here recently though) as most owners seems happy with them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is only a 65mm burr not the 83 mm the S model has


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> Price seems okay with recent burr change as they aren't cheap (~£100 if memory serves?).
> 
> A second hand Ceado e37s will likely cost almost double that and they don't come up for sale that often (one did sell here recently though) as most owners seems happy with them.


I've had a look into the burrs and you're right they are not cheap indeed.

Do you think the e37s is worth double the price? I guess build quality etc will be the same. I know the 37s has large burrs (as has my SM95), but does that really make the difference in the cup?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I owned an e37 as my first ever grinder. At the time had nothing to compare it to obviously but after reading a fair amount about other grinders for similar money it seemed to tick a lot of boxes. As standard it doesn't come fitted with any type of clump crusher and for me that was one of the only things that I disliked about it...the boulders that needed breaking up manually.

Haven't done an A-B side by side comparison with an e37s myself so cannot comment on any difference in the cup that the 83mm e37s burrs offer over 64mm burrs in an e37.

I upgraded to an Eureka Mythos (75mm TI coated burrs), added a clump crusher and have been happy with it but it is a large grinder that may not suit everyone.

There are many members here who are happy owners of e37s who I'm sure can give you a more detailed reply as to how good it is should you be willing to spend £750+ on a second hand one? New they carry a rrp £1,295 (although currently reduced to £1,089 at Bella Barista).

There's other options available when you hit the £1k+ mark though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thorsten007 said:


> I've had a look into the burrs and you're right they are not cheap indeed.
> 
> Do you think the e37s is worth double the price? I guess build quality etc will be the same. I know the 37s has large burrs (as has my SM95), but does that really make the difference in the cup?


It seems to make a big difference in the cup. Why go backwards burr size? The standard go to size seems to be 75mm these days. Best if you can find someone near to you and see for yourself. Where about are you


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> It seems to make a big difference in the cup. Why go backwards burr size? The standard go to size seems to be 75mm these days. Best if you can find someone near to you and see for yourself. Where about are you


I'm just outside Manchester


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> I owned an e37 as my first ever grinder. At the time had nothing to compare it to obviously but after reading a fair amount about other grinders for similar money it seemed to tick a lot of boxes. As standard it doesn't come fitted with any type of clump crusher and for me that was one of the only things that I disliked about it...the boulders that needed breaking up manually.
> 
> Haven't done an A-B side by side comparison with an e37s myself so cannot comment on any difference in the cup that the 83mm e37s burrs offer over 64mm burrs in an e37.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info, that helps a lot.

I'm just not sure if it makes sense to me and wait for the 'perfect' grinder. I thought it's a good offer and close to the limit I'm prepared to pay.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It has a fairly small footprint, doesn't look ghastly and is reasonably quiet. Grinds fairly quick for size of burrs. Ticks more boxes than a lot of other commercial grinders for use at home imo. You could certainly do a lot worse...

Any idea of the shot count?

Burrs are said to need replacing after 400kg.


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cheers. I think there might be some price adjustments possible as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> It has a fairly small footprint, doesn't look ghastly and is reasonably quiet. Grinds fairly quick for size of burrs. Ticks more boxes than a lot of other commercial grinders for use at home imo. You could certainly do a lot worse...
> 
> Any idea of the shot count?
> 
> Burrs are said to need replacing after 400kg.


No idea of the count, but it's a home set up.... and I'm drinking a lot but it takes me a good while to get to 400kg?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure if you've read this review from home-barista?

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/ceado-e37-owner-experience-t20814.html

That was basically the same as my first setup.


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yip, I read this before. There is in fact not much more info on the web. I use whiteys pf funnel and give it a stir if I have to but TBH not much problems with my old one.


----------



## Thorsten007 (Apr 29, 2017)

Eeeeh....clumps that is. I think concentration is slightly slipping.


----------

